# What's your favorite AC season?



## BlueSkies (Jan 18, 2016)

Honestly, I have to say Spring's my favorite.  What about you?


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 18, 2016)

Summer. Just like now, but in AC it's Winter. I wish there was a way to configure that.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 18, 2016)

Autumn/Fall is my favorite season in both real life and Animal Crossing. I love the colors of the trees and grass during those months, I love the holidays (Halloween, Thanksgiving), and my birthday is in Autumn too! It's also right before my second favorite season, Winter. It's just a good time all around.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 18, 2016)

Fall. I love Halloween and the colors in november. Summer used to be my favorite for all the money making opportunities, but now that New Leaf has the island, i definitely prefer fall.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 18, 2016)

I love the snow, so winter.


----------



## MintySky (Jan 18, 2016)

Spring. Even irl that is my favorite season.


----------



## smileorange (Jan 18, 2016)

It would probably have to be summer, even though that's a bit boring. I love the colour of the trees in Fall, but the grass doesn't look so great. I love the atmosphere of Winter, but the snow doesn't always look that nice, even though the snow on the bushes and buildings is really adorable. And I don't actually like Spring all that much.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 19, 2016)

Even though the game looks prettier in the spring, I prefer the fall. In real life and in the game, it's such an exciting time of year.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

Spring is my favorite.  The trees and grass look great and I love the pink cherry blossoms in April.  IRL Fall is my favorite season (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Crash (Jan 22, 2016)

i love spring for the cherry blossoms and the return of green <3 but I like summer a lot too, it's hard to choose. I don't mind fall or winter, but the color scheme gets old fast as does the snow. by January I'm missing the green grass already ;-;​


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2016)

Definitely spring. Cherry blossoms, no tan yet, but sunshine and green grass too.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 23, 2016)

I like Winter. Winter time in Animal Crossing is so comfy. I like it when there's a heavy snowfall or seeing the aurora on a clear winter evening. But the transition from Fall to Winter is the best, the tree leaves getting dull and the snowstorm that officially marks the season change is so nice.

On contrast, I dislike Summer and the thunderstorms associated with that season.


----------



## Bella8236 (Jan 24, 2016)

spring is my absolute favorite!! i love seeing the pink trees and the sky is always so blue and clear

i'm so sick of the winter colors omg im honestly thinking of just tt'ing so i can get to spring already


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 24, 2016)

Bella8236 said:


> spring is my absolute favorite!! i love seeing the pink trees and the sky is always so blue and clear
> 
> i'm so sick of the winter colors omg im honestly thinking of just tt'ing so i can get to spring already



might not wanna do that, you might loose a villager...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 24, 2016)

I used to think spring was my favorite in-game season, but that has changed to fall. Mostly due to seeing my town in all the beautiful colours last fall.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 24, 2016)

Ahaha, I like the spring season most though I like all but winter!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

Winter probably... gorgeous set ftw. Joke aside the aurora sky is really pretty and you don't get all those annoying beetles ruining your bug spawns


----------



## Balverine (Jan 27, 2016)

Spring in all the games cause the snow finally melts and I love the bugs . 3.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

Summer, it reminds me of last August. 
I don't know why, though.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Jan 29, 2016)

Summer by far. It always seems like there's so much going on in the summer compared to other seasons.


----------



## RRJay (Jan 29, 2016)

I like Summer bc of all the bugs and fish. I like Spring bc its pretty. I like Fall bc there is always something to do it feels like, and well. Winter is cool I guess since it snows. 
I cant decide!!! Ill choose Spring I guess bc its so gorgeous and brings back the grass!


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

I definitely like spring the most ^.^ Everything turns such bright colors and in April - the cherry blossoms - too beautiful <3 I honestly think they should have added like, puddles or mud or something to the spring season in the game though.. That would be awesome


----------



## newleaves (Jan 31, 2016)

spring bc the trees are so cute and u get to take adorable pics ♡✧( ु?⌄? )​


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

I like fall the trees are so pretty then. And its also my birthday in Fall <3 ~ 
I also like Fall because it reminds me of Wild World's acorn festival


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 2, 2016)

I voted for winter, because I really like the winter in the game and also in real life. My second favorite season is fall.


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 4, 2016)

I chose spring, because the town is getting more green (meaning pretty lol) and it rains more I think.
I love when it rains in the game. It makes me feel so calm and relaxed when I play. c:


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 4, 2016)

Summer and fall.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 8, 2016)

Because I got the original GameCube version in fall, 2002, the winter season was the first full season I enjoyed, complete with the snow, snowman, etc. However, with Happy Home Designer's Spring, despite winter being my favorite in every other version, since HHD is the newest, somewhat AC related game (no way I'm calling AF an AC game, it should be called Amiibo Crossing: Amiibo Festival), I vote spring to be my favorite, those pink houses with pink flowers and pink trees with the cherry blossom petals in the air- too cute!!!


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 9, 2016)

Summer makes all my paths and grass tiles look nice. ^W^


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 9, 2016)

Definitely spring! The cherry blossoms are so pretty, plus all the bushes' flowers bloom, so I feel like it makes my town extra cuter haha! Plus I like Gracie's items that appear in spring the most out of the rest of her sets.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 9, 2016)

I think mine is spring. I love all the colours, and of course the cherry blossoms! But it's hard to chose a favourite, since each season has things I really like about it.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

Fall is my favorite season! I never had a town long enough to experience spring yet.


----------



## Vickie (Feb 11, 2016)

I love my winter starry pattern on the ground ♥


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 14, 2016)

I really like all of the seasons when they're new....I was so happy to see the snow when it finally arrived but now I've had enough!
Would probably say fall as that's my favourite season in rl too. Everything looks so pretty


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 15, 2016)

I like summer the best, probably because that's what I normally think of with Animal Crossing games. When I was younger I always remember playing the games mostly in summer, and then when I had school I wouldn't play as much because I didn't have time. I still think of NL with summer too because it came out during summer and that's when I played it most (and still do).


----------



## Trip (Feb 15, 2016)

It has to be spring! The cherry blossoms are so beautiful!


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

I would say fall! I love seeing how slowly all the trees and grass is becoming red! and mushroom season!!!


----------

